# We Need a Snowblower Museum or Exhibition



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

When you look back at the old snowblowers and how they have evolved over the years you can feel a bit nostalgic about the old beasts. I wish there was a national snowblower museum or a vintage snowblower exhibition to showcase the old girls... What am I saying? Some of you guys already have a snowblower museum in the back of your property! :smile2:


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Cool stuff there.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

That would be cool! I would go to that museum..

Ariens has their own museum! All Ariens products naturally, but still very cool..
Here is a good video, with absolutely horrible music..turn your volume down , all the way, its much better that way:






Scot


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I was under the impression that half the guys here have a snowblower museum in their own backyards. 

Seeing my wife's face when I suggest a trip to the National Air and Space Museum makes me think she isn't going to be on board with a side trip to the NSBM.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

deezlfan said:


> I was under the impression that half the guys here have a snowblower museum in their own backyards.
> 
> Seeing my wife's face when I suggest a trip to the National Air and Space Museum makes me think she isn't going to be on board with a side trip to the NSBM.


Yes we do:devil: and a garden tractor museum.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One member of our forum (Pete / Spectrum / The Gilson Guy) has his own little museum set up on his web site.

https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Shryp said:


> One member of our forum (Pete / Spectrum / The Gilson Guy) has his own little museum set up on his web site.
> 
> https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html


That's fantastic! Cheers!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> I was under the impression that half the guys here have a snowblower museum in their own backyards.


:grin:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to see Ariens expand their museum to include non-Ariens snowblowers.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

There is a snow blower museum in canada or at least there was at one time as that is where the first walk behind was built and patented.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> That would be cool! I would go to that museum..
> 
> Ariens has their own museum! All Ariens products naturally, but still very cool..
> Here is a good video, with absolutely horrible music..turn your volume down , all the way, its much better that way:
> ...


Scott, Any idea who did that bike? I'm wondering if I know the guy who did it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow ... that gravely type is a man killer, literally ... lol


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

My old allis chalmers sno-bee, I picked it up a few months ago. Got it running and used it a couple times this winter. i have been locating parts (belt covers) and got a couple parts made at a machine shop. I will restore it back to origanl this summer.


----------



## rvcommander (Sep 26, 2021)

Shryp said:


> One member of our forum (Pete / Spectrum / The Gilson Guy) has his own little museum set up on his web site.
> 
> The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase


Thanks for the link to the Gilson Snowblowers site. There was a yellow Sunbeam picture with a brief intro that was near identical to the red one I posted. Here is the brief description quoted, "
​
These Sunbeam machines especially the early electrics met the needs for small jobs and showed up in many stores alongside the appliances. Owners with small walk, limited budgets or a disdain for gasoline engines snapped them up.
To the right you can see the smaller budget model. It's not shown but the auger is a single helix that runs all of the snow to one end where it heads up the chute. The motor is sealed under a heatsink cover and is cooled by incidental snowfall. The chute is wiggled around by the attached rod."

My reference post link: 








Mor-power antique electric snow blower


I have a mor-power electric snow blower original from Canadian Tire. Works perfect and its all metal. It pushes slush very well. Any idea how much it's worth and/or how rare?




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

For a snowblower museum, just stop by jackmels house.


----------

